# ELF binary type "0" not known.



## vamos (May 30, 2013)

Hello, I've a problem with my FreeBSD server, I'm trying to run Atos on my webserver, here's the problem

```
root@# cd /bin/atos
root@# ./request
ELF binary type "0" not known.
./request: Exec format error. Binary file not executable.
root@# ./response
ELF binary type "0" not known.
./response: Exec format error. Binary file not executable.
```
I've see we can use linux comptability but how?
Thanks.


----------



## vamos (May 30, 2013)

Solved with it
http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jeffay/dirt/FAQ/linuxBinaryTips.html #Linux on BSD
http://www.linuxquestions.org/quest...f-interpreter-ld-linux-so-2-not-found-657985/
http://docs.freebsd.org/doc/3.4-RELEASE/usr/share/doc/handbook/linuxemu.html

Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (May 31, 2013)

Glad that you solved your problem, although I have no idea what Atos is nor what it should do.

However, I do spot a recipe for possible disaster up there. It seems you have a directory called /bin/atos on your system, which means that something has tampered with your FreeBSD base system. That is a recipe for disaster because the moment you update your OS (see freebsd-update(8)) you're putting these changes at risk too.

The proper location for this would be either /usr/local/bin or if you want to prevent this software from mixing with your installed Ports then perhaps /opt/bin would be suitable as well.

At the moment I speak from personal experience when I say that such small details can sometimes bring big consequences.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2013)

Some of those are seriously old links.  FreeBSD 3.3 came out in September 1999.  Please check the Handbook first for the most current information: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html.


----------

